# Last foal of the season @ Rodie's Mini Ranch



## zoey829 (May 5, 2012)

Our beautiful mare Lucky Four Skippa Ultamate Dream, was bred June 7th and ran with the stallion until July 20th. This foal is sure to be a show stoper!!!! She was bred to our few cap satllion, C Spots Justin Fortunate Son aka "Sonny". So far Sonny has produced all spotted FILLIES!!!! Lets see if he keeps up the trend))

Will post updates and hope to have her on Marestare soon


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 5, 2012)

Wonderful! I'll look forward to watching her


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Welcome back Lea


----------



## zoey829 (May 6, 2012)

Hey all!!!I showed my vet the pics. She seems to think she was bit by a tick That is the reason one side is more swollen. Ticks are soooo bad this yr!!!!! She is slowy baging up though!!!

Will keep you posted


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

hmmm cam down for me.... is it down for anyone else?


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

I tried to ring Lea, but both numbers I couldn't get through said they were busy at the moment... can anyone else try to get through please?


----------



## cassie (May 9, 2012)

hmm ok camera isn't on tonight either... I hope everything is ok Lea...


----------



## Wings (May 9, 2012)

Well that's certainly a nice trend to continue



But are mares ever that kind to us?


----------



## zoey829 (May 9, 2012)

Hey all. I am not sure why my numbers said they where busy. The cam is not running right now. I dont think she is that close. I am looking to hook the cam up prob next wkend. But I will be sure to post pics this wkend!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 10, 2012)

Looking forward to this baby Lea and cant wait to see if Sonny keeps his record of 100% Appy fillies! Regardless, I am sure this will be a fabulous foal. This is her first with Sonny isn't it?


----------



## zoey829 (May 13, 2012)

Here are some pics I took today. Not much a a difference but she is getting there.

Yes this is thier first foal together! She was hand picked for Sonny. So far he has been 100% color and 100% fillies!!!! Soooo lets go Sonny!!


----------



## zoey829 (May 20, 2012)

Here are some pics I just took. Really do not notice a difference.Ugh!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 20, 2012)

She is a beautiful mare Lea. will be watching. I think Diane has rubbed off on me. Love the spots. Lets pray for lots of spots and a filly


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2012)

Anything new??? What's happening with your last 'fat girl'?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2012)

*Was just wondering about her myself - any updates?*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 6, 2012)

where ya at Lea


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 6, 2012)

I emailed her- I know she has been very busy lately


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 15, 2012)

Things are fine- Lea has been not only really busy but had surgery on her foot....

Lea? Hope you are feeling better and are ready for this next foal?


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey all!!!! Sorry to make everyone worry. I had surgery on my foot, bunion surgery. I am still recovering. The pain meds knock me out!!! I havent been around a computer to get back to everyone as easily. I am home now. I am still in pain but they expect the recovery to be about 6 wks. Ugh!!! Who's idea was this????

Anyway, I was able to hobble and get pics of dreamer. SHe is progressing. But last yr she didnt bag up much. So I am hoping soon.

I will be sure to post everyday now that I am home.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes she is looking pretty big!! What a belly! She DIDNT have that much of a bag last year? Wow, hopefully she will be due soon! I am excited to see what she has by Sonny. I am sure the baby will be beautiful.

Hang in there with recovering from your surgery. Uuum, I'm thinking you had to sign something saying it was ok to get that, LOL


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 17, 2012)

I must have been on heavydrugs when I decided to get this done. They also foud a chipped bone. I think it was from a horse stepping on my foot a few yrs ago. Tomorrow is my last day at work. So I plan on resting.

She is looking really good. Pics arent teh best but its the best I can do with a cane!!

I will be sure to post and get her on marestare soon!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 18, 2012)

Bless your heart. I remember my daughter having that done. It took her about the same length of time. Glad your home and recovering. will be glad to help watch when you get her on marestare.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like she might need to go on camera SOON. Oh no, so what can they do about the chipped bone? Anything? Was it bothering you at all? I broke the side off of a joint in my finger getting bucked off a horse a few years ago- of course never had it xrayed til months later... it eventually healed ok on it's own and doesn't hurt now.

Hopefully you will be able to rest up when work is done and get in some more recovery time. Look forward to more info on Dream. She is sure looking kinda close!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 18, 2012)

They just removed the bone. It didnt hurt. But my hope is the bone weighs about 40 pds






Today was my last day at work!! So now I can relax.

All looks good on the home front with Dreamer Gal!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 20, 2012)

WoW!!! It is a hot one today!! Yikes!!!

I managed to hobble and get some pics!! She seems to be acting normal so lets hope she holds this foal until the heat wave is over on Sat


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG, what a belly! I think she will wait a few days but you said her bag was not even as big last year? Hmmmm

Lol, I dont think the bone removed weighed that much - but nice try, hahaha

Hope you are continuing to recover- thanks for posting pics. She definitely looks due SOON.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my, that tummy looks ready to pop!! As Diane says she looks so well!



It surely wont be much longer before she foals??

Hope your poor foot recovers quickly for you!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks!!! She is like a woater balloon!!!

I hope to get more pics tomorrow. We had bad storms today and just made it in on time!!! She is getting big but still doesnt miss a meal!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL- glad your weather is cooling off some so it wont be so hot maybe!! Come on Dream!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just when you think she coudnt get any bigger!!!

She is just a beauty!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well her tummy certainly look ready LOL!! But her udder looks as though it could top up just a little bit more? Not long to wait though!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Lea said last time though her udder was not that full.... What a belly!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hold your horses!!!!!! We had a colt!!!!!





My husband let her out in the corral area in the morning. When I looked outside I seen the horses acting goofy. I looked outside and thier he was!!! A spotted colt!!! Pics to follow!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!! Brilliant!! Many congratulations!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Cant wait for the pictures! (Diane will be thrilled LOL!!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh now here comes trouble....you say spots and then make diane wait for pictures!!! do you have any idea the trouble you are in LOL Congratulations on your new SP 'ed ...I cant even say it...Colt!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL, dang it!!! I MISSED IT! Ha, so did you Lea! Glad everything went ok- hahahaha Diane I got a sneak peek- it's all TRUE!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ha!!! I was only able to get a blurry camera pic. We scooped him up and put him in the barn with momma. Hard to get pics in there, esp since I am technically disabled





But lets say he is spotted, tiny and yes very cute!! Will try to get pics soon))


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Lea 

congratulations

can't wait to see him

I'm in work so being brief


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Congra.... Ok I am with Diane, not saying another word until you cough up some pics Lea


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Lea, you are in big trouble now.......now you got the crazy italian on your tail!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

wow lea, come on picture please! I wanna see your cute tiny baby spotted boy!! please?!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

If I could, I would love to, but it's in my phone and I cant send stuff from my phone to the computer- I have a dumb phone, LOL I am sure Lea will bless us with some great pics soon.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 27, 2012)

I dint forget you guys!! He has been in the stall and it is dim. And every pic has dust in the air. I will post pics tomorrow, when he is outside with momma. But all is well. He is a little stinker!!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here he is...................

Foaled 6/26, he measures 19.5-20 and a canon bone of 7. He is just perfect. He really looks to be a leopard. You can see spots everywhere!!!

He is out of our few spot "Sonny" and our black mare "Dream"

C Spots Justin Fortunate Son aka "Sonny" X Lucky Four Skippa Ultimate Dream


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

wow I see spots




Congratulations Lea


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks. he does have spots dwon his leg as well as his head. They are very light but you can see them. but is just darling!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats Lea on your handsome new man



talk about spots

I hope your foot is feeling better too


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, I am in LOVE Lea- what a cutie!! Diane, sit down and let your heart get over your palpitations now, LOL

Will email you later Lea when I get home!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2012)

My Oh My.....roll out the red carpet for this one!!! He one nice looking colt!! congratulations


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 27, 2012)

Awwww thanks!!!

Yes he foot is slowly getting better. I just wish I could move wout the pain!! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2012)

Woah when you said spots you weren't kidding! CONGRATS!


----------

